# releases



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

We need some more information! Exactly what kind of shooting do you plan on doing? If hunting, then you would probably want a release that has a wrist strap. Releases cost too much to lose in the woods. If you are doing a lot of 3D, then you might want a thumb trigger or a back tension. The two top brands of target release aids are Carter Enterprises and Stanislawski. Go to their web sites and read up on their stuff and make your choice. Also do a search here on AT for others who are selling releases. I have shot both Carter and Stan releases and will say that both are really great, but I personally like Carter. Hope this helps!! -Chris


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

*Maybe a Hooker Release*

You may want to check out the Hooker Releases. Shoot them with a custom made non stretch leather wrist strap or without. No moving parts, fully adjustable (easy as setting a clock), stainless steel hook and screws, consistant accuracy and no rust on this one. Use it for hunting to target. One fantastic dependable release for all shooting. More info at hookerrelease.com. Simple & Sweet!


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

i like Scott releases! there are alot out there so you should try a few different ones out before you pick to make sure you like the way it feels and what not? i know the major stores will let you try different ones they have on display...


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

if wrist release definatly carter makes the best ones
if thumb triger Tru bal absolute/new 360 , carter, and Stan
if backtension hinge look at scott long horn, carter only,
if true. backtension get a carter evolution or attraction


----------

